# Revamp of my 110G



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

This is my 110g tall,I changed some things in my tank,but Im still not happy.I changed some decor,I think it is my Plant situation and some decorations. Im still trying to figure things out I think the plants are too green,or even taking them out critisizm is appreciated and I need some Ideas Thanks


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

looks awsome! id take it! love how it has hiding spots but its open at the same time. verry well layed out.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Peter hows the fish workin for ya mine are doin great they love my tank I just changed a few things around Its always better when 3rd parties look at it I can change it 100 times and still pick at it lmao


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

as i told someone the other day i think most of us who own the tank dont like how it looks even other everyone else does. u can always pick something u dont like but when u change that u find something else that now doesnt match and it goes on and on. 

my fish are doing great! thanks for asking.


----------

